# EEA Family Permit.. Help Please



## pampered (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello to anyone who takes the trouble to read this.
My predicament..
I am a British national married to my Moroccan wife for 7 years. ( Moroccan marriage ).
The time is now right for her to leave Morocco and move to UK.
We cannot go down the normal visa route as I cannot satisfy the Border Agency regarding income. Our only chance is via the EEA Family Permit.

I moved to Netherlands a month ago to try and exercise my rights as an EU citizen.
Problem is I'm not sure what I need to achieve here and what documents I require to satisfy the requirments for the permit.

I am working for a UK based company here in Netherlands.. I pay tax both to UK and a small amount into the Dutch system.. Is that ok ?

I rent an appartment, Payment is made from my Dutch bank account but I have no official rent book.. is that ok ?

Do I need to apply for residency ?

I understand from reading other posts on this site that I must remain here for between 3 and 6 months before making the application. is this correct ?

I guess that everyone's situation is different. It seems very difficult to get clear cut answers to your own situation but is there a semi official list of documentation that you need offer.. I have looked at the border Agency website.. Not exactly helpful.
Any help would be so appreciated.. I'm up the proverbial creek.
Thankyou.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 15, 2013)

pampered said:


> Hello to anyone who takes the trouble to read this.
> My predicament..
> I am a British national married to my Moroccan wife for 7 years. ( Moroccan marriage ).
> The time is now right for her to leave Morocco and move to UK.
> ...



Im married to a canadian Hence had the same requirement

basically i did the following

Registered myself at immigration (EU passport) took 10 minutes
went to IND with the above registration marrage Certs / employment contract etc 3 months later ID arrived for other half and job done


best course of action is call the IND as you will need an appointment anyway, they will tell you what you need


there is no need to wait three months


good luck


----------



## Marinos (Aug 15, 2013)

Im married to a canadian Hence had the same requirement

basically i did the following

Registered myself at immigration (EU passport) took 10 minutes
went to IND with the above registration marrage Certs / employment contract etc 3 months later ID arrived for other half and job done


best course of action is call the IND as you will need an appointment anyway, they will tell you what you need


there is no need to wait three months


the above is if your Wife is already here

if not you need to get in touch with the NL embassy in country and ask for a EEA Visa for your wife

when we moved we landed with a tourist visa and went down the IND route


good luck


----------

